# The Bopcats



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

If anyone happens to have any albums by the Toronto Rockabilly band from the 80's The Bopcats, could you contact me? Thanks a ton.

http://jam.canoe.ca/Music/Pop_Encyclopedia/B/Bopcats.html



> Artist: Bopcats, The
> 
> 
> Submit corrections, additions and feedback
> ...


Albums
1980 Bopcats [EP](Showtime)
1981 Kiss Goodbye [EP] (Attic)
1981 The Bopcats (Attic)
1982 Wild Jungle Rock (Attic)


----------



## djdeacon (Jul 8, 2008)

I have a copy of "Wild Jungle Rock" someplace. I also remember hearing rough mixes of that album before it was released. The basic difference between the rough mixes and the finished product is that they mixed out most of Sunnyland Slim's piano...


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

djdeacon said:


> I have a copy of "Wild Jungle Rock" someplace. I also remember hearing rough mixes of that album before it was released. The basic difference between the rough mixes and the finished product is that they mixed out most of Sunnyland Slim's piano...


I was actually able to track down a copy of one of the albums. They released a '2 on 1' of their first 2 full lengths. Thanks for the reply!


----------

